# Fav beer?



## beersalt (Feb 8, 2017)

just curious what everyone's favorite beer is. Not as in what you drink most often (like steelies for me) but the one you enjoy the most? I'm personally a fan of Sam Adams and Blue Moon


----------



## GoldenColts (Feb 8, 2017)

SiriusDragon said:


> just curious what everyone's favorite beer is. Not as in what you drink most often (like steelies for me) but the one you enjoy the most? I'm personally a fan of Sam Adams and Blue Moon



I can't drink steel reserves, hurricane high gravity, or any of the high abv double malt beers anymore. just make me want to start dry heaving after any large enough swig they taste so foul.

For "normal" beer it's probably a six pack of Old Milwaukee Regular or Pabst Blue Ribbon. Both are about 5 dollars everywhere in the region i'm in and are mad pleasant to drink.

For "nice" beer sam adams is really consistently good. The "hopscape" product they just put out is awesome and I buy it whenever I can. If i'm at like a gas station and they don't have shit I just get Stella Artois or Blue moon though because I like the pleasant but interesting sort of flavor.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 8, 2017)

PBR is probably the best tasting cheap beer. I've never like Stella thou


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 8, 2017)

A good IPA for me. I looove hoppy beers. I'm really fond of Sierra Nevada's Torpedo Extra IPA. And I was recently turned on to Topcutter's Bale Breaker which is pretty damn good.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 8, 2017)

I've never been a fan of IPAs or any hoppier beers personally, most people tell me that's cause I'm not a beer enthusiast but hey... I like what I like haha


----------



## GoldenColts (Feb 8, 2017)

SiriusDragon said:


> PBR is probably the best tasting cheap beer. I've never like Stella thou



i can agree with the first part lol, just bought some to have now







(sry for potato quality)


----------



## Vagabond82 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## Jerry Earthfirst (Feb 8, 2017)

PBR in a bottle is prob the best beer I've ever had.
[emoji89][emoji41][emoji89]


Sent from my iPhone using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------



## Bedheadred (Feb 9, 2017)

Seattle area has rainier beer, that's my favorite cheap beer but you don't see it anywhere but the northwest  but I love love love IPAs, especially Sierra Nevada, lagunitas, and dogfish head


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Feb 9, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> Seattle area has rainier beer, that's my favorite cheap beer but you don't see it anywhere but the northwest


Ah yes, good old Vitamin R. I'm not big on beer but when I do drink it it's usually Rainier or PBR. I mostly stick to liquor when I drink.


----------



## Anagor (Feb 9, 2017)

My favourite drink is not actually beer, but very popular in UK: cider. Scrumpy Jack, I like most.

When it comes to beer: Bitburger is the one I like most for the taste. In UK I had often some strong Polish beer (like 8-9 percent alc). Can't remember the names atm (let alone the spelling).

Right now I drink mostly Perlenbacher, cheap beer you get at Lidl here for 29 cents/0.5 litre ... 

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 9, 2017)

I love IPAs as well. Guinness is made favorite beer though, I have it tattooed on my arm. Not beer at all, but I drink 4loko all the time (I don't know why).


----------



## Mongo (Feb 9, 2017)

When it comes to cheap stuff I head straight to king cobra, a 40 is just enough for a good buzz without being too schwilly.

Good beers: sierra nevada pale ale or boulevard pale ale. I also love lost coasts great white and sharkinator. Of i had to pick an ipa it would be ninkasi total domination.

Too many favorites to mention.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 9, 2017)

Near slaughtered siding in ausxtin there was a station selling leininkugel's grapefruit shandy for 75 cents a bottle for New Years. 75 gd cents! first time in my life I could afford to buy something tasty. 

Ballast point, for instance, is terrific.. and so is the Belgian trappistes rockfort. They expensive af but worth it when yer feeling already like a pos spendthrift.

Anyway, Guinness for me. Don't care what anybody says.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 9, 2017)

I dont know about ya'll, but the first time I was in possession of Steel and orange juice at the same time was a fucking life changer. So.....yer telling me....I can still have the 8.1 % I love, without the barley-and-trash-juice-rotting-in-aluminum taste I hate?! Glorious.

If I had a choice though, it would probably be either Black Butte porter, Ninkasi Vanilla Oatis, or whoever does that awesome Almond Nut Brown ale. If Im drinking it to get drunk.....Steel or High Life.


----------



## Swing (Feb 9, 2017)

I usually go for 211 when I'm broke (which is like all the time) but when I wanna treat myself I get a belching beaver peanut butter. Its so bomb. Its pretty much like peanut butter flavored guinness


----------



## Kuchi Kopi (Feb 10, 2017)

Good question. I used to be a pbr guy but they seemed to have changed the recipe so I go with bush on a budget. Like a few folks said I can't do 211 or the rot gut stuff. My all time hands down fav is this brew called Loud House they brew here in NY. Its like santa cross dressing in your mouth. Ive heard the warm butter beer from harry potter is the shiz nittle bam, though.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 10, 2017)

i forgot to mention - if you love the taste of coconut, try Kona Brewing Company's: Koko Brown beer. It's a seasonal beer (I think they put it out in summer) that's brewed with real toasted coconut. You wouldn't ever think to pair coconut with beer but it's pretty damn good IMO. Maui brewing company also makes a coconut beer but I haven't tried it yet as it's a bit more expensive


----------



## Benji91 (Mar 6, 2017)

There's a couple of local brews out here that are fucking amazing (when I can afford them!). 

One Fifty Lashes Pale Ale, Stone & Wood Pacific Ale (this stuff is literally like nothing else), Boddies and there's a lager I can't recall the name of that Rock's Brewing in Sydney made that's just fucking lovely.


----------



## RobHASboots (Mar 11, 2017)

Fat Tire is good.


----------



## roguetrader (Apr 6, 2017)

Pale Ale , it's da Holy Grail - stronger and hoppier the better.... used to drink Carlsberg Special Brew (like Steel Reserve) til they fucked with the formula, upped the price and dropped % from 9 to 8......

@Anagor there's way better cider over here than Grumpy Jack - you tried Henry Weston's 8.2 % yet, glass bottle ? or if you wanna stick with cans how about Thatcher's Gold named after our beloved former first lady - actually tastes of apples.... also it's not cider but what about the fabled Buckfast Tonic Wine - as the saying goes 'if you want to get fucked fast, drink some fucking Buckfast'......


----------



## Anagor (Apr 7, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> @Anagor there's way better cider over here than Grumpy Jack - you tried Henry Weston's 8.2 % yet, glass bottle ? or if you wanna stick with cans how about Thatcher's Gold named after our beloved former first lady - actually tastes of apples.... also it's not cider but what about the fabled Buckfast Tonic Wine - as the saying goes 'if you want to get fucked fast, drink some fucking Buckfast'......



No, never tried Henry Weston's so far, but will keep it in mind.

Had Thatcher's Gold quite a few times and yes ... it's a nice cider, I agree.

Buckfast Tonic Wine ... yeah had that as well. Interesting  taste.

In the last month in UK it was for me:

If it had to be cheap:
Crofters, 2 litre for 2 quid

If I had more money:
Scrumpy Jack
Just because it was the first dry cides I tasted
And most of my friends like it as well ...

When it comes to wine:
Sainsbury's Ginger Wine
Not just for the alc, I like the taste

Anyway ...

::drinkingbuddy::
::drinkingbuddy::
::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## roguetrader (Apr 7, 2017)

@Anagor - when you next in the UK ? maybe we could hook up and have a tasting session ! i'm in Devon which ain't that far from Bristol which I believe you sometimes visit


----------



## Anagor (Apr 7, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> @Anagor - when you next in the UK ? maybe we could hook up and have a tasting session ! i'm in Devon which ain't that far from Bristol which I believe you sometimes visit



When everything is going as planned I will depart here on next Monday ... so at Tuesday in London ... then looking for friends there (but I dont know if they are there still) and then going to Bristol, yep.

Would be nice to meet you and having a tasting session.


----------



## Anagor (Apr 7, 2017)

Just sent you a pm ...


----------



## PatchTwist (Apr 12, 2017)

Angry Orchard, Red's Apple Ale, and this odd little vanilla porter with a white mustache on the label that I found at MegaBev a while back. Flavorful and refreshing.


----------



## tennesseejed (Apr 22, 2017)

Nothing Gold by: Bissell Brothers Brewery. I don't get to drink it nearly enough. Practically impossible to get on the road because I think the brewery is the only place to get it. When housed up I used to trade other beers for it to a friend who went up to Maine a lot.

Best IPA I have ever had.


----------



## tennesseejed (Apr 22, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> Pale Ale , it's da Holy Grail - stronger and hoppier the better....




If you like PA's you should try Pseudosue by toppling Goliath brewing if ya ever get the chance


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Apr 22, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> Seattle area has rainier beer, that's my favorite cheap beer but you don't see it anywhere but the northwest...



Ranier is awesome. I also like Sam Adams, but I think my all-time favorite is still George Killian's Irish Red.


----------



## Bedheadred (Apr 22, 2017)

I just discovered that Trader Joe's has $4-$6 6 packs of dank beer so yeah that's fucking rad and pretty cheap


----------



## AlwaysLost (Apr 23, 2017)

Flying Monkey Ale or Guinness Stout Skol!


----------



## Heath Bar (Apr 25, 2017)

Dragononn said:


> just curious what everyone's favorite beer is. Not as in what you drink most often (like steelies for me) but the one you enjoy the most? I'm personally a fan of Sam Adams and Blue Moon


Check out anything New Belgium and Odells. NB just came out with a summer brew citradelic. Its a much better version of bud light lime.


----------



## awkwardshelby (Apr 25, 2017)

Looooove me some Arrogant Bastard. Very strong and leaves a bitter taste (if you like that) in your mouth for a while.

Artisan Ales also makes some pretty tasty beers and their label illustrations are outta this world.

But if we are talking cheap beer, I definitely vote PBR or a 40 of miller high life


----------



## tennesseejed (Apr 25, 2017)

awkwardshelby said:


> Looooove me some Arrogant Bastard. Very strong and leaves a bitter taste (if you like that) in your mouth for a while.
> 
> Artisan Ales also makes some pretty tasty beers and their label illustrations are outta this world.



Artisan ales rule! Have you tried the Prarie bomb imperial stout? Killer.


----------



## awkwardshelby (Apr 25, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> Artisan ales rule! Have you tried the Prarie bomb imperial stout? Killer.



Dang, haven't seen that one around, I'll keep my eye out for it. I don't normally go for fruit stuff, but their 3rd anniversary raspberry foeder is super good. Not sure they still make it, but I had it a month or two ago.


----------



## tennesseejed (Apr 25, 2017)

The 'Bomb! ' is super expensive but I buy a bottle every once in a while. 12-13% and aged on cacao, vanilla, coffee, and chile peppers


----------



## Odin (Oct 1, 2017)




----------

